# Playback Recordings



## pcb007 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello, i have just had virgin media Tivo installed, replacing a V+ box, with the V+ box if i watched a recording and then stopped and went back to it another time it allowed me to resume where i left off. I did something similar with Tivo but it started from the beginning each time. Can anybody tell me if this is normal or am i doing something wrong?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

You are doing something wrong. The default when you return to a TiVo recording is to resume where you left off.

Look carefully before you proceed when you return the next time.


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

just highlight the show and press the play button and it should resume, don't press the OK button


----------



## pcb007 (Jul 10, 2011)

Many thanks, it is just different from the way V+ works and now i know how it works i actually prefer it


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Shame it doesn't resume when playing whole folder


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

jethrouk said:


> Shame it doesn't resume when playing whole folder


I'd think that when you're playing a whole folder it puts all the shows into a temporary buffer and plays them in the order they were recorded, So I'm guessing but once you leave the recording the buffer is purged and if forgets what point you've gotten to, it may or may not remember an individual show that you were part way through (I have no idea) but I'm taking a guess on how the view all shows works.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

Im just thinking that it could easily save episode/time as a folder property

Only one variable

I like watching things as a series/folder and this spoils it for me


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

It probably could be done, but like a lot of things when you get a product like this some of the ramifications of adding things like play a whole folder aren't thought through


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

dannylau said:


> I'd think that when you're playing a whole folder *it puts all the shows into a temporary buffer* and plays them in the order they were recorded, So I'm guessing but once you leave the recording the buffer is purged and if forgets what point you've gotten to, it may or may not remember an individual show that you were part way through (I have no idea) but I'm taking a guess on how the view all shows works.


I really doubt that they put the whole folder into a temporary buffer. The material is already recorded so a second copy would be superfluous.


----------



## jethrouk (May 7, 2011)

dannylau said:


> It probably could be done, ..


It could definitely be done

Like I say just add a single variable to the folder properties to store episode & time - if the episode is missing (you've deleted it) just play the next one

Whether they will do it is something else


----------



## dannylau (Jun 20, 2011)

Ernie_C said:


> I really doubt that they put the whole folder into a temporary buffer. The material is already recorded so a second copy would be superfluous.


Sorry perhaps I didn't make myself clear, what I think it does is make a list of all the shows and writes a short script to play them in order, then if you interrupt the playback the buffer is purged and the script deleted


----------

